# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer >  Eindrücke aus Bangladesh

## pit

Nun bin ich auch mal wieder eine Woche in Bangladesh. Ich hab mal einige Eindrücke aus den Randbezirken von Dakah festgehalten.

Manche dieser Rikschas sind schon recht fortschrittlich und haben einen Elektromotor.


Ne Metzgerei hab ich auch gesehen. Erstaunlich ist, dass es auch Schweinefleisch zu kaufen gibt. Ob das in der Warteschlange Muslime sind, weiß ich nicht.


Auch das ist Dakah.


Und wer seiner liebsten demnächst Gold schenken möchte, für den hätte ich da eine Adresse.  :: 


Unser Fahrer muss wohl Vorfahren bei den Berserkern haben. So ist er zumindest gefahren!
Ich wird noch weitere schöne Motive finden.

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Ich wird noch weitere schöne Motive finden.


..aber gene 
war ich doch in früheren Zeiten in Pakistan
gab da mal Ost und West Pakistan 
Ost wurde dann später in Banbladesh um getauft

----------


## wein4tler

*Bangladesch* ist eine parlamentarische Volksrepublik. Der Staat nimmt den östlichen Teil der historischen Region Bengalen ein, der 1947 aufgrund der muslimischen Bevölkerungsmehrheit bei der Teilung Britisch-Indiens unter der Bezeichnung Ostpakistan zum östlichen Landesteil Pakistans wurde. 1971 erlangte Ostpakistan infolge des Bangladesch-Krieges unter dem Namen Bangladesch seine Unabhängigkeit. Bangladesch bedeutet in der Landessprache „Land der Bengalen“ (bangla „bengalisch“ und desh „Land“).

Staatsoberhaupt ist *Staatspräsident Abdul Hamid*. Er ist seit dem 24 April 2013 offiziell gewählter 
20. Staatspräsident Bangladeschs und Nachfolger von Zillur Rahman. Er ist Mitglied der Awami-Liga. Sie ist offiziell eine der größten politischen Gruppierungen, linksnationalistisch, sozialdemokratisch und säkular. 

Premierministerin und somit Regierungschefin ist Frau *Hasina Wajed*. Sie ist seit dem 6. Januar 2009 zum zweiten Mal Premierministerin des Landes. Sie entkam schon mehreren Attentaten, welche auf sie verübt wurden.
Sie ist auch Vorsitzende der Awami-Liga und Gegenspielerin von Frau Khaleda Zia von der Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP). Khaleda Zia war die Ehefrau, des damaligen Präsident Ziaur Rahman der1981 bei einem fehlge-schlagenen Militärputsch ermordet wurde.

Das Land hat 158 Millionen Einwohner, von denen sich 90 Prozent zum Islam (Sunniten) bekennen. 9 % sind Hinduisten, der Rest Buddhisten, Christen ua. Religionen.
Etwa 98 Prozent der Bevölkerung sind Bengalen mit Muttersprache Bengali, welches auch die Amtssprache ist.

*Hauptstadt ist Dhaka,* mit ca. 6,7 Millionen Einwohnern. Die Stadt liegt nur etwa sechs Meter über dem Meeresspiegel. Im Sommer führt der Monsun immer wieder zu großen Überschwemmungen. 
Dhaka ist das industrielle, wirtschaftliche und administrative Zentrum von Bangladesch und ein Handelszentrum für Jute, Ölsaaten, Zucker und Tee.

----------


## Willi Wacker

Pit
alles aus dem Auto geknippst ?
hast dich nicht getraut auszusteigen ?

----------


## pit

> hast dich nicht getraut auszusteigen ?


Mit dem Trauen hat das nix zu tun. Da fahren wir morgens zur Arbeit und abends zurück. Wenn ich dann frage, ob wir mal hier und da für ein Foto halten könnten, verständigen die Leute wahrscheinlich die Leute mit den weißen Tennisschuhen und der Jacke, die hinten geknöpft wird. Die täglichen Fahrten dauern ohnehin jeweils fast zwei Stunden. Ich bin ja noch bis Montag hier.

Neue Bilder hab ich schon, muss nur noch sortieren. Hab die noch nicht am PC gesehen.

 ::

----------


## pit

Ich hab mal wieder etwas sortiert.

Hier ein etwas modernerer Taxistand. Auf der hinteren Sitzbank haben bequem 3 - 4 Personen Platz. Ich hab auch Hühnerkäfige gesehen, die hinten rein passen.

Taxen nach westlichem Standard habe ich in der Woche, die wir morgens und abends unterwegs waren, habe ich nur 3 gesehen!

Fast alle Busse des "öffentlichen Nahverkehrs" sehen von hinten ähnlich aus. Ich versuche immer, irgendwelche Rückleuchten zu erkennen, das gelingt mir aber eigentlich recht selten.


Hier ein Blick aus dem Fenster des Restaurants in der dritten Etage. Dominierend ist die Anzahl der Rikschas.


Hier bin ich dann doch am Tage mal ausgestiegen, nachdem unser Transportmittel ein Problem mit dem Keilriemen für den Kompressor der AC hatte. Die Toyota Vertragswerkstatt (hinten im Bild) hat das dann innerhalb einer Stunde für 300 Taka (ca. 3 Euro) gerichtet.


 ::

----------


## alter mann

Hallo Pit

Schaut ja dort alles sehr rustikal aus. Wie ist es den mit dem Essen ?  ::  Wie viele Kilos hast du den schon abgenommen ?  ::  Bist sicherlich nur noch Haut und Knochen.  ::  Halte dich halt ans fluessige Brot.  :: 

Gruesse vom
alten mann

----------


## Willi Wacker

> .. Wie viele Kilos hast du den schon abgenommen ?  Bist sicherlich nur noch Haut und Knochen.


...einen anständigen Dünnpfiff für eine Woche
da nimmste zwischen 5 und 10 Kg ab    ::

----------


## alter mann

> ...einen anständigen Dünnpfiff für eine Woche
> da nimmste zwischen 5 und 10 Kg ab


Dann muss ich da mal hin. Abnehmen wollte ich schon immer.  :: 

Gruesse vom
alten mann

----------


## pit

Das Essen ist mal abgesehen von der Verköstigung in den Firmenkantienen sehr gut. Das Hotel, in dem ich gewohnt habe, hat eine Speisekarte mit ca. 40 Gerichten. 5 oder 6 davon kann man tatsächlich bestellen, weil die Zutaten vorhanden sind. Vom Geschmack her gibt es keine Beschwerden. Bei regelmäßiger Teilnahme an der Abendverpflegung kann man also durchaus Gewicht zunehmen.

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Wirklich interessante Eindrück, die Du festgehalten hast. Danke, Pit.

----------


## pit

Etwas nördlich von Dhaka ist ein Gebiet, wo es unzählige Ziegelsteinfabriken gibt. Warum die nun ausgerechnet in einem Gebiet angesiedelt sind, das 4 bis 5 Monate im Jahr überschwemmt ist, konnte mir so richtig keiner erklären. Ich denke, es ist der Rohstoff der Tonerde, der dort vorkommt. Die gebuddelten Löcher werden praktischerweise dann mit Müll aufgefüllt.





Die Ziegelsteine finden universelle Verwendung. Natürlich werden einige auch zum Mauern von Wänden verwendet. Da es aber in Bangladesh recht wenig Natursteinvorkommen gibt, zerkleinert man die Ziegel in entsprechenden Mühlen und verwendet das Endprodukt dann je nach Größe z.B. als Schotter unter Asphalt, als Beimengung zu Beton u.v.a.m.



 ::

----------


## frank_rt

in jeder hinsicht tolle eindrücke. auch wenn sie zum teil erschreckend sind.
hast du noch mehr davon

----------

